# Simple 1-ph motor wiring - Atlas shaper



## AR1911 (Jul 8, 2011)

My shaper is in good shape and ready to run for the first time in decades, but the wiring is screwed up.

The power cord goes inside the main housing to the switch, then comes out to the motor.

I'm thinking one side of the mains goes to a switch terminal, the other lead to the motor, and a wire connecting the other switch terminal to the remaining motor terminal.

Is it that simple?


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 8, 2011)

If it is 120 Volts that should be right, If its 220 then Know that won't work.

Paul


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 8, 2011)

Actually, switching one side of a 220 volt single phase motor will work, but it's very bad practice, as your motor will be hot all the time that the breaker is on. if in fact it is a simple switch arrangement, it is acceptable to use a double pole, single throw switch for that, because you are switching both legs. A common "light switch" will be single pole only.


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 8, 2011)

it's 120V. So I'll wire it as I described.

Looks like I'll have to get out the engine hoist to get to the underside and access the wiring.

thanks!


----------

